# 510 info



## 240zx4Bray (Dec 22, 2004)

Anyone know if there is anything bad about a 510 4 door. I mean coupes are cooler but is there anythign wrong with the 4 door. Weight issues etc. Things like that. Weight ratio. The last thing I want is to drive around another 4 door that shouldn't be modded. Much like the hondas that already plague the streets of the US.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

240zx4Bray said:


> Anyone know if there is anything bad about a 510 4 door. I mean coupes are cooler but is there anythign wrong with the 4 door. Weight issues etc. Things like that. Weight ratio. The last thing I want is to drive around another 4 door that shouldn't be modded. Much like the hondas that already plague the streets of the US.


nothing wrong with 4 doors.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

All 510's are cool....It's just that the two door ones are cooler.

We didn't get any two door ones here in Australia (some have been imported privately)....and I would love to get hold of a two door and do a full ground up build.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

At this point I wouldn't be picky with either a four or two door.


----------



## freekwonder (Feb 8, 2005)

nothing wrong with four doors. i had a hard time finding two doors in ok condition. either they were rolling shells with no titles or fixed up and wanting 5Gs for them. but I found a 4 door exactly how i wanted it and it was cheaper in a comparable two door. plus the cool thing with 4 doors you can drive your family to the track. school everybody and drive the family home :thumbup: ok im streching it, but i love my four door


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

4 doors are excellent for 510's. Being a 4 door, I found that it is only around 30lbs different from a 2 door (window hardware weight). Some have stripped the doors and welded them shut. I have shaved all the handles off and suicided them before. Then you can fill in the area with sheet metal and smooth it out like there was nothing there. 4 doors are fine, just make sure the gaps around the door area are not huge. Thats the only reason people dont like them, is cause they see the door lines and the handle.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

510Mods said:


> 4 doors are excellent for 510's. Being a 4 door, I found that it is only around 30lbs different from a 2 door (window hardware weight). Some have stripped the doors and welded them shut. I have shaved all the handles off and suicided them before. Then you can fill in the area with sheet metal and smooth it out like there was nothing there. 4 doors are fine, just make sure the gaps around the door area are not huge. Thats the only reason people dont like them, is cause they see the door lines and the handle.


wouldnt know why anyone would do that to a 4 door....


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

There's not a handling difference. Its only about 30lbs more from a 2 door. Some have pulled the glass out and installed plexi-glass. Besides more door rubber going bad, I dont see anything bad about a 4 door. Actually I can see only more good things.


----------

